# Choctawhatchee River 3/17/12



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Went and put out a few lines Saturday night. I didn't run them all night like I should have but still ended up with 6 nice channel cats and a big poliwog almost 2 pounds. I think we ended up with 10-12 frogs too


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a nice bunch of eaten fish and frogs. Where did you launch?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Yessir, at a private launch there in Bruce. Down off 3280


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nice brown bullhead, I'm surprised there was still one of them left in the river


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

It was the biggest one I have ever caught, just under 2 pounds


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

And 15.5 inches long


----------

